# New Audi A6 allroad quattro Tackles all Terrains in Australia



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Comfortable and capable on the road or off the beaten track, the new A6 allroad quattro keeps going when the bitumen ends. It offers the ultimate choice for customers wanting a spacious road-going vehicle with SUV-capabilities thanks to quattro permanent all-wheel drive and the variable ground clearance made possible by adaptive air suspension.
* Full Story *


----------



## LinderVW (Mar 22, 2007)

*Re: New Audi A6 allroad quattro Tackles all Terrains in Australia ([email protected])*

WHY COULDNT THEY BRING THIS TO THE UNITED STATES?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: New Audi A6 allroad quattro Tackles all Terrains in Australia (LinderVW)*








why are you typing all in caps?!


----------



## jhtopilko (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: New Audi A6 allroad quattro Tackles all Terrains in Australia ([email protected])*

106k aud is quite expensive for this vehicle. I like it anyhow.


----------



## zuma (Jul 30, 2006)

*Re: New Audi A6 allroad quattro Tackles all Terrains in Australia (jhtopilko)*

I have specced this model so many times on the AUDI UK website it's not even funny anymore! Wishfull thinking?? All I'm hoping is that Audi tracks the amount of interest and then maybe oh maybe......
Things are not looking very promising for seeing this beauty here...instead we get another large ugly SUV (read Q7) shoved down our throats because we live in North America and we should like SUV's.....No thanks.
When my current allroad gets old it's probably going to be replaced by a A6 Avant with adjustable suspension...it's not the ar but it might just do


----------

